# OK, is it just me...?



## kidswarrior

Or does everyone have to log in again (as in a second time) to get to the photo gallery? This has been happening to me for a week or so, now. Something I missed?

Also, when I turn sig off for a post, as for Hall of Remembrance, as soon as I leave and turn the sig back on, it adds it to H of R post, too. Talked to a mod about this, and she said I should bring it up to the Thought Admiral, gawd of all he surveys (namely, MT).


----------



## Tames D

Yes, it's just you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Anyone else?


Try clearing your cache, make sure the 'remember me' box is checked, and see if that makes any differences.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also, for HOR, there's a check box when making a post to add your sig.  If you only do it through your profile it'll add it when you turn it back on.  Uncheck the box when posting and it'll remove it from that post only, regardless of what your profile is set to do.

(make sence?)


----------



## kidswarrior

Bob Hubbard said:


> Also, for HOR, there's a check box when making a post to add your sig.  If you only do it through your profile it'll add it when you turn it back on.  Uncheck the box when posting and it'll remove it from that post only, regardless of what your profile is set to do.
> 
> (make sence?)


Yep, perfect! Got it. :bangahead:



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> Try clearing your cache, make sure the 'remember me' box is checked, and see if that makes any differences.


OK, will give it a whirl.



			
				QUI-GON said:
			
		

> Yes, it's just you.


San Soo guys...always playing rough.


----------



## Drac

kidswarrior said:


> Or does everyone have to log in again (as in a second time) to get to the photo gallery? This has been happening to me for a week or so, now. Something I missed?


 


Bob Hubbard said:


> Anyone else?


 
When using the PC at the station I will log on in the normal manner, it will take me to the page that says *Thanks for logging in*, then I wind up on the page the non-members see when they visit the site...Now if I click on the *Members List* icon then my name appears at the top of the page...


----------



## Xue Sheng

kidswarrior said:


> Or does everyone have to log in again (as in a second time) to get to the photo gallery? This has been happening to me for a week or so, now. Something I missed?
> 
> Also, when I turn sig off for a post, as for Hall of Remembrance, as soon as I leave and turn the sig back on, it adds it to H of R post, too. Talked to a mod about this, and she said I should bring it up to the Thought Admiral, gawd of all he surveys (namely, MT).


 


QUI-GON said:


> Yes, it's just you.


 
I have to say I agree with Qui-Gon... it's just you


----------



## kidswarrior

Xue Sheng said:


> I have to say I agree with Qui-Gon... it's just you


Aha!! Another conspiracy.


----------



## Tames D

kidswarrior said:


> Aha!! Another conspiracy.


The CMA way.


----------



## Xue Sheng

QUI-GON said:


> The CMA way.


 
Yes and then there is always that "Great minds think alike" thing too


----------



## kidswarrior

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes and then there is always that "Great minds think alike" thing too


Now you've gone too far! I'll have to post this in the study, for complete analysis and transparency before the whole board. :lol:



			
				QUI-GON said:
			
		

> The CMA way.


Truer words..., you two, truer words...


----------



## Tames D

kidswarrior said:


> Now you've gone too far! I'll have to post this in the study, for complete analysis and transparency before the whole board. :lol:


Ya trying to get The Study closed again?:rofl:


----------



## kidswarrior

QUI-GON said:


> Ya trying to get The Study closed again?:rofl:


Who, me? _*ME?*_ :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng

kidswarrior said:


> Now you've gone too far! I'll have to post this in the study, for complete analysis and transparency before the whole board. :lol:


 
trouble maker :uhyeah:

Don't make me focus my immense powers of Qi at you :mst:



kidswarrior said:


> Truer words..., you two, truer words...


----------



## Andrew Green

The likely reason is this:

martialtalk.com
www.martialtalk.com

getting treated as 2 seperate domains.  You are logged in to martialtalk.com, then you click the photogallery and are on www.martialtalk.com.  While they are the same domain your browser treats them as seperate and your cookies don't carry over.


----------



## Sukerkin

The exchange prior to Mr. Green's sober response deserves one of these:

:jediduel:

and one of these:

:bow:


----------



## kidswarrior

Xue Sheng said:


> trouble maker :uhyeah:


Uh, oh. Found out. 



> Don't make me focus my immense powers of Qi at you :mst:


Qi, you say? I ain't afraid of no Qi. :armed:Now the Xingyi, Taichi, and Sanda....


----------

